# 18 months of loss and sadness - should we try IVF?



## Everhopeful28 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi everyone, this is my first post on here, so I’m not even sure I’m doing it correctly?! A little bit about us... I’m 39 and my partner is 35. I have a little boy, 13, from a previous relationship, and my partner and I have a 2 year old. For the last 18 months we’ve been trying to conceive, however, in that time we’ve had 4 miscarriages. We had some tests done and the only things that were flagged was my ticking clock (borderline levels) and that my partner has high DNA fragmentation 37%. For 4 months (since last mc) we’ve been on Zita west vitamins along with 1200mg coQ10 and we both lead healthy lifestyles. My partner runs daily, has never drank or smoked, but we’re hoping all the vitamins and the additional rest during lockdown might help. However, we’ve been trying for the last 3 months and I still haven’t fallen pregnant. The one thing I had on my side previously was that I always fell pregnant easily, so now I’m starting to panic. The doctor has said he’ll prescribe progesterone once I get a bfp, but I have a feeling we’re going to have another disappointing month. I’m due on in a week and usually have symptoms by now. I’m feeling really sad and frustrated and wonder if it’s time we move onto ICSI or similar. We had some of our tests done at lister and it looks like they’ve reopened. I just don’t know what is the beat course of action for us now and would welcome any advice you lovely lot can give.

Thanks for reading xxx


----------



## moore77 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi There, I’m sorry that things have not worked out so far it can feel like such a lonely road at times with so many hurdles. After 3 years and a mc trying for my first child now 8 I’m 42 , I went to an ivf clinic to seek help but that’s when I learnt I was pregnant with him and that actually I was very lucky as very low AMH. They told me if I wanted another I’d need to get on it sooner rather than later and 5 ivf’s later and another mc, one cancelled cycle , 2 negative cycles I got pregnant and gave birth at 40. I also found out in this time that we had dna fragmentation issues and I also had immune issues. We changed lots of things supplements Zita west , lifestyle, my husband eating more vit c and vit e foods. He improved massively , I also had to run the gauntlet of different immune meds.
Was it worth yes, it came with obviously quite a cost but sacrifices were made. I’ve been with Lister and Argc but final go was a clinic in Spain , all 3 very different in approach and meds.
Personally if this is getting you down and as time is passing as you say then it may be worth getting any other tests in order and see what protocols they are offering /success rates among clinics and if viable taking the plunge. It’s certainly a big decision as ivf is a big commitment still with no guarantees but I felt like I was taking some control of it and I needed that.
Wishing you the best in these uncertain times


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this, stay positive and don't give up. All the best luck x


----------

